# sp2009 holster



## hawkins313 (Oct 31, 2010)

just bought this pistol sig pro 2009 9mm. is it a good choice got a good deal on it and never owned a sig so i got it i have several glocks and xd's. but never fired a sig. but i notice it is older model and has rounded trigger guard not the one with a tip on front like say my glocks .i am wanting a holster but not having luck finding exact model fit what other models can i look for.
thanks in advance for help, Billy


----------



## hawkins313 (Oct 31, 2010)

just shot it for first time today and i must say very smooth! did not fire but about 25 through it but no problems.like the action but time will tell .still need to know what other models holster will fit thanks.


----------

